

3rd San Diego Hacker News Meetup is Tonight, 7:30 PM - paulbaumgart
http://acm.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup?4-2#Upcoming_Meetups

======
dmpayton
Damn, I'm on my way to Fresno to see the wifes family for Easter. I'll have to
catch the next one.

------
rrhyne
ACK! Didn't see this until just now. How often and when's the next one?

~~~
rrhyne
NM, from the wiki:

(Usually the last Friday of every month - check Google Groups mailing list for
update on date/time/location)

------
luckyland
Any chance a more urban location could be chosen in the future?

~~~
paulbaumgart
There's a lot of us well north of downtown, so the current location is a vague
approximation of a center of mass.

That being said, feel free to suggest places on the mailing list. We can put
it up to a vote on Google Moderator. :-)

------
mudiarto
I'll be there, hope you don't mind meeting somebody new :)

~~~
paulbaumgart
Not at all. In fact, that's the main reason we do this!

------
Thiscanbeit
Are non programmer-HN readers welcome?

~~~
paulbaumgart
Sure!

------
jayliew
I'll be there!

------
stanley
Is anyone leaving from Pacific Beach?

~~~
Thiscanbeit
<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews/>

This was posted by the op for the mailing list. what part of PB do you stay?

------
Ixiaus
I'll try to make it - might not...

------
aresant
Sorry to hijack the thread, but randomly anybody strong LAMP guys in San Diego
looking for an actual 20 - 30hr/week job? If so drop me a line zackonvacation
@ google's popular email service :)

